
Holiday travel chaos ahead after Atlanta airport outage - chmaynard
http://wpri.com/2017/12/18/holiday-travel-chaos-ahead-after-atlanta-airport-outage/
======
chmaynard
From the article:

"According to a Georgia Power statement, the utility believes a piece of
equipment in an underground electrical facility may have failed, causing the
fire. The fire was next to equipment for a backup system, causing that to also
fail."

Murphy's Law in action?

